# Banshee mobile Demo



## everyday26 (18. September 2019)

Wie Ihr alle mitbekommen habt, sind bei Banshee Bikes neue Modelle erschienen, weitere werden folgen.
Somit wollen wir euch neben einigen 2020 stattfindenden, öffentlichen Veranstaltungen, die Möglichkeit geben, die Räder kennenzulernen und Test fahren zu können.
Hier findet Ihr jetzt die Infos dazu, wie das Ganze ablaufen soll:

*Banshee mobile Demo*

Die Möglichkeit für euch, Banshee Bikes kennenzulernen und testen zu können
Banshee kommt mit Testbikes an einem Ort eurer Wahl in Deutschland oder Österreich vorbei
Mit dabei eine Auswahl von ca. 5 – 8 Testbikes
Durchführungsvoraussetzungen:

Mindestens 5 ernsthaft an Banshee Bikes interessierte Teilnehmer(innen)
Die Teilnehmer sprechen sich hier im Forum oder privat ab und organisieren eine geeignete Örtlichkeit sowie einen Termin
Vor Festlegung des Termins wird dieser mit mir abgesprochen
Die Organisation, um die Veranstaltung durchführen zu können, erfolgt durch die Teilnehmer
Erfolgt die Durchführung an einem Ort, an dem eine Zustimmung erforderlich ist ( z.B. Grundstücksbesitzer, Bikeparkbetreiber ), wird diese von euch eingeholt
Es fällt eine Schutzgebühr von 20€ pro Person an / Diese Gebühr wird euch vollständig rückerstattet, wenn eine(r) oder mehrere Teilnehmer(innen)  Fahrradteile aus unserem Sortiment ( Banshee, MRP, PYGA ) im Gesamtwert ab 200€ innerhalb von 3 Monaten nach der Veranstaltung bei uns erwerben
Pro Event gibt es einen Testtag ( egal ob unter der Woche oder am Wochenende )
Anfallende Gebühren vor Ort ( z.B. Bikepark Tickets ) werden von den Teilnehmern selbst übernommen

Diese Testaktionen werden einiges an Aufwand für mich bedeuten, welchen ich aber gerne auf mich nehme.
Jedoch muss ich hier auch an eure Vernunft appellieren.
Darum bitte ich euch, dass die Teilnehmer möglichst aus Bikern bestehen, die die Absicht haben, in Zukunft ein Banshee Bike zu erwerben oder zumindest mit dem Gedanken spielen. Ich möchte ausschliessen, dass ein Interessent eine Gruppe von Leuten ( z.B. aus dem Freundeskreis oder Familie ) organisiert, die weder Mountainbike fahren noch sonst in irgendeiner Weise Interesse an der Marke haben, nur um selbst in den Genuss einer Testfahrt zu kommen.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich eine Schutzgebühr in Höhe von 20€ pro Teilnehmer erheben, die Ihr vollständig rückerstattet bekommt, wenn ein oder auch mehrere Teilnehmer zusammen innerhalb von 3 Monaten nach der Testveranstaltung Ware im Gesamtwert ab 200€ meiner Firma erwerben

Und jetzt dürft ihr loslegen


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. September 2019)

Wow!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. September 2019)

Sehr geil !


----------



## s0nic (26. September 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wow!!!


Mich würds freuen  ... Schöckl, Saalbach, Semmering?


----------



## Pure-Power (27. September 2020)

Sehr, sehr cool...
Das behalte ich im Hinterkopf


----------



## oltafux (28. September 2020)

Nicht schlecht👍. Schöckl wäre cool...


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (28. September 2020)

Super Sache!


----------



## petrol (28. September 2020)

Klinovec!


----------



## 2 wheel drive (29. September 2020)

Sehr geil! Ist das komplett noch für 2020 angedacht? Kann es nicht rauslesen.

Aschaffenburger Raum oder Taunus wär was


----------



## everyday26 (30. September 2020)

Ja, das war eigentlich für 2020 angedacht. 
Aufgrund der Corona Beschränkungen ging die Nachfrage aber gegen 0.
Die 2020er Testbikes sind jetzt schon größtenteils abverkauft, sobald die 2021er Komponenten da sind, werden neue Bikes gebaut. Ob das dann noch 2020 bei einigermaßen passendem Wetter was wird, ist fraglich.
Ihr könnt aber gerne Pläne für 2021 schmieden.
Sobald die neuen Testräder bereit sind, gebe ich das hier bekannt.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich wäre dabei - Spitfire und Prime haben mein Interesse geweckt

Vorschlag für Location:
Fichtelgebirge (z.B. Bikepark am Ochsenkopf - dort gibt es auch Unterkunft und Gastro -> Bullhead House)

Bin aber mobil - würde also auch durchaus paar Stunden fahren.

Dieses Jahr wird es eng aber 2021 kann man ja auch noch biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (16. Oktober 2020)

Super Aktion! 
Ich würde auch in‘s Fichtelgebirge kommen, hab Interesse am Prime bzw. Spitfire.
Grüße


----------



## playbike (16. Oktober 2020)

Fichtelgebirge wär gut, das wäre auch für mich nahe genug. Interesse am Prime in Large.


----------



## DaniT (16. Oktober 2020)

Ach fein. Ich würde meinen ich benötige M...


----------



## Muckal (16. Oktober 2020)

Kasernenberg und Truppenübungsplatz.


----------



## DaniT (16. Oktober 2020)

Kasernenberg ist der in Landshut?
Wäre für mich jetzt nicht soo interessant, sorry


----------



## Muckal (16. Oktober 2020)

DaniT schrieb:


> Kasernenberg ist der in Landshut?
> Wäre für mich jetzt nicht soo interessant, sorry



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (3. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen
Ich möchte das Thema mal wieder auf die Tagesordnung setzen😉

Das Ende der Seuche ist ja absehbar.
Ich denke so ein Event wäre ab August sicher wieder umsetzbar. 

Ich wäre dabei!

@everyday26 
Bernhard, würde sich das dieses Jahr aufgrund Lieferproblemen etc. stemmen lassen? Vorausgesetzt natürlich Corona lässt es zu...


----------



## everyday26 (5. Mai 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Ich möchte das Thema mal wieder auf die Tagesordnung setzen😉
> 
> Das Ende der Seuche ist ja absehbar.
> ...



Mal sehen... Derzeit sind alle Testbikes abverkauft, da hier vor Ort keine Testfahrten möglich waren/sind. Wenn alle Komponenten eintreffen und man wirklich wieder vernünftig planen kann, dann gerne. 
Ohne Sicherheit bzgl. der Möglichkeit auf Veranstaltung dieser Art machts für mich einfach keinen Sinn, Bikes aufgebaut bereit zu halten, da die Komponenten derzeit knapp sind und ich damit dann wartende Kunden glücklich mache. 
Hilft einfach nur abwarten derzeit.. leider


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2021)

Ich nehme Dir gerne ein Testbike ab ;-) Kannst Du etwas zum Unterschied zwischen Rune und Spitfire sagen? Auch zum generellen Fahrverhalten der beiden Bikes? Irgendwie habe ich immer wieder Lust auf das Spitfire aber bin ob der 135mm Federweg etwas besorgt, dass das nicht reichen könnte.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Mai 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dir gerne ein Testbike ab ;-) Kannst Du etwas zum Unterschied zwischen Rune und Spitfire sagen? Auch zum generellen Fahrverhalten der beiden Bikes? Irgendwie habe ich immer wieder Lust auf das Spitfire aber bin ob der 135mm Federweg etwas besorgt, dass das nicht reichen könnte.



Die Antwort interessiert mich auch - die Frage ist aber hier am falschen Platz. Wäre im Faden fürs Rune oder Spiti besser aufgehoben.
Ordnung mus sein😉


----------

